# Eye floaters



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

As I get older I'm seeing a lot more floaters in my eyes. They are now at a very distracting number and size. I sometimes think I'm seeing something out of the corner of my eye, and then realize it was just a floater passing by. Anyone else having this issue?

A couple of years ago, I went ice fishing with a nephew, it was foggy to say the least. All I could see was floaters out in front of me. Way wierd.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

You're not the only one. Really annoying when you're on high alert. I wish there was something to do about it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Man I thought I was the only one. So whats the cause ? Last time to the eye Dr. I didn't ask.  Precurser to cateracts ????? :shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am having a cateract removed next month between hunting seasons and don't notice any floaters so it must be something else.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, well wait until you are sitting by yourself in a public place or waiting room and think you are swatting at flying insects. Everybody in the immediate area will think you're crazy! 

Been there done that, but I had to LMAO at the reactions I got.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> As I get older I'm seeing a lot more floaters in my eyes. They are now at a very distracting number and size. I sometimes think I'm seeing something out of the corner of my eye, and then realize it was just a floater passing by. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> A couple of years ago, I went ice fishing with a nephew, it was foggy to say the least. All I could see was floaters out in front of me. Way wierd.


Yeah they do suck, have had em for a while now. My son (is in his mid thirties) has them much worse than me. The scoop from his eye doc is they "normally" occur as we get older and become more frequent also. The vitrious (sp?) or fluid in the eyeball shrinks as we age and gets kinda stringy, and those strings cause shadows in the vision (floaters). Not much that can be done about them...kinda.

If they are really bad or actually causing a medical issue, they can remove the fluid and replace it with salt water....ummm, no thank you! Also, I hear they are developing a laser treatment in europe where they smash the **** things. Problem is, instead of one big floater, its now smashed into many little floaters! Ugggg :? :shock:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I couldn't have Lasik done because I had astigmatism. I instead had PRK surgery and my floaters are gone now. Of course, I had the surgery so I could see, but losing the floaters has been a fantastic side effect.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What is PRK surgery?


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I got a couple small ones in my left eye, very annoying. I noticed them while on my mission in Brazil about 10 years ago. I thought it was caused by the sun since we couldn't use sunglasses.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I always thought it was just me, but after watching a Family guy episode learned that alot of people have them. They are kinda fun when your bored. At least thats what I think. Not so much when your coyote hunting and you get them :evil:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> What is PRK surgery?


http://www.webmd.com/eye-health/eye-health-photorefractive-keratectomy-pr-eye-surgery
Basically it's old fashioned laser eye surgery that is gaining a new wave of support from opthamologists. Lasik can't be done on folks with too much astigmatism. PRK can fix astigmatism. 
The procedure only takes about 10 minutes from the time you lay down. The doctor numbs your eyes, then places an alcohol based solution into your eyes. The solution turns your vitreous gel into a sticky, glue-like consistency. It also softens the cornea so that it can be reshaped by the laser. 
The floaters in your eye are called vitreous floaters. The breakdown and reshaping of the vitreous gel is not the purpose of PRK. Like I said, it's a side effect. PRK uses a laser to re-shape the cornea. Vision recovery for me was about three weeks instead of the almost instantaneous vision recovery that Lasik patients receive. It also hurt like hell and I was completely blind for three days. Then things just started getting better and better. After three weeks I was 20/20. That was 2 1/2 years ago. I'm still seeing great and I say the surgery was worth every penny. 
PRK is safe and effective. It's also painful, expensive, and recovery time is weeks or months instead of days. Patients love Lasik because of the quick recovery and no pain. Doctors like PRK because it's easy to do, does not require cutting the corneal flap like Lasik, and more people can be fixed with PRK than with Lasik.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have had them for 6 or so years now and there are a lot of them. I get bored when waiting for something and try and make them move to the other side of my eye!
How much is this PRK surgery?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> How much is this PRK surgery?


Price obviously varies per doctor. I can't remember exactly but I think I paid a total of about $3500 at Hoopes. I had both eyes done.
http://www.hoopesvision.com/index.html


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I get bored when waiting for something and try and make them move to the other side of my eye!


Do people think you are crazy?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, as a matter of fact they do!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact they do!


Is it because of the eye floaters? Or is there another reason? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Plenty of others.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Yeah they do suck, have had em for a while now. My son (is in his mid thirties) has them much worse than me. The scoop from his eye doc is they "normally" occur as we get older and become more frequent also. The* vitrious *(sp?) or fluid in the eyeball shrinks as we age and gets kinda stringy, and those strings cause shadows in the vision (floaters). Not much that can be done about them...kinda.


The doc told my wife last week it is called 'vitreous humour'....sold her some weird eye drops and some antibiotics....said it should also help out with the scratchy feeling in her eye's. We'll find out in a week or two.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I have had them for 6 or so years now and there are a lot of them. I get bored when waiting for something and try and make them move to the other side of my eye!


 -_O- Reminds me of Jack Nicholson .....~HERE COMES JOHNY~


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Before my time i guess


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry, it wasn't as dramatic as I thought...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7JB68sL ... re=related


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I would recommend to anyone that thinks they have eye problems to get an appointment and see a retina doctor, opthamologist or other eye care professional. Many issues can be treated before they become a real problem. After all the eye stuff I have been through this year, I don't want to see this happen to anyone else if it can be prevented. 

I had a detached retina back in April, I have had 5 surgeries since then to repair the damage. It was not a physical injury that caused this, it just happened. The first surgery they implanted a buckle, the second surgery a gas bubble was inserted for over a month, the third surgery oil was inserted for over 3 months, the fourth surgery the oil was removed and replaced with saline, the fifth surgery was to remove the cataract that the oil caused. I have one more laser surgery to go in January.

So please take my advice and get your eyes checked regularly. My problem started back in April and I am still dealing with it. It certainly has made duck hunting more challenging this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I would recommend to anyone that thinks they have eye problems to get an appointment and see a retina doctor, opthamologist or other eye care professional. Many issues can be treated before they become a real problem. After all the eye stuff I have been through this year, I don't want to see this happen to anyone else if it can be prevented.
> 
> I had a detached retina back in April, I have had 5 surgeries since then to repair the damage. It was not a physical injury that caused this, it just happened. The first surgery they implanted a buckle, the second surgery a gas bubble was inserted for over a month, the third surgery oil was inserted for over 3 months, the fourth surgery the oil was removed and replaced with saline, the fifth surgery was to remove the cataract that the oil caused. I have one more laser surgery to go in January.
> 
> So please take my advice and get your eyes checked regularly. My problem started back in April and I am still dealing with it. It certainly has made duck hunting more challenging this year.


Yikes, 2 surgeries were plenty for me.

Hope the laser surgery works out for you.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I remember the issues you went through! Pretty darn scary!! Hope the next one is the last for you Fowl.


----------

